# Chinese tubes



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

So I was wondering if 2040 tubes are faster than 1845 1745 tubes. And with which ammo. I wanna use half inch and 10mm steel. I always see posts about 2040 being slower and at times people say 1745 is faster.. which is it.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Different people have got different results. Many say that 1745 is the fastest with 1/2" steel and .44 lead. Regarding the batches I tested, I found that 1842 beat 1745 by about 2 fps with .44 lead. But your mileage may vary. Chinese tubes are famous for inconsistencies from batch to batch.


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

Having used many different types of Chinese tubes both single and doubled recently I can say from personal experience that 1842 seems best all round if you had to choose one size for all. Single 1842 with light ammo of 8mm or so is very fast and accurate, and looped with 11mm is a nice combination for more stopping power.

Just for the record I've also been having really good fun with 4mm Chinese solid band both single and doubled. Feels about the same as 1842 or 1745 tube in use. It's still early days but I think the solid band may have a longer life than tubes under the same circumstances.

And yes, I have found a certain degree of inconsistancy in cheap Chinese tubes. It's probably less of an issue with the solid bands. But nothing I've tried yet has performed as good as Dankung 1842.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

cavedweller said:


> Having used many different types of Chinese tubes both single and doubled recently I can say from personal experience that 1842 seems best all round if you had to choose one size for all. Single 1842 with light ammo of 8mm or so is very fast and accurate, and looped with 11mm is a nice combination for more stopping power.
> 
> Just for the record I've also been having really good fun with 4mm Chinese solid band both single and doubled. Feels about the same as 1842 or 1745 tube in use. It's still early days but I think the solid band may have a longer life than tubes under the same circumstances.
> 
> And yes, I have found a certain degree of inconsistancy in cheap Chinese tubes. It's probably less of an issue with the solid bands. But nothing I've tried yet has performed as good as Dankung 1842.


Thanks alot mr. Cave dwellington. You sir, rock!!!


----------

